# Nissan Lucino GT-R Bodykit



## b14se-r (Dec 19, 2003)

I think by far this is the best looking kit. The guy that started the thread won't answer my e-mails. Do any of you guys know where I can get one of these?
heres the link to the thread:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=40375&page=1&pp=15


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

http://moldynamics.com/store/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=41400

www.erebuni.net


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Please do not purchase anything from Erebuni. They are thieves. They have stolen and edited photos of a friend of mine's car, and are currently using them for profit and promotion on their website. Again, do not purchase from these people.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

sam...is there any other place to order the kit then?
of course...either way its going to be from erebuni. too bad stillen doesn't make the kit anymore, but i don't think their business ethics were any better.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Mold Dynamics !


----------

